# Good Food Brands?



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Oscar gets fresh veggies before dinner (tomatoes, carrot slivers, peppers, squash, etc). Dinner is a 1/2 cup Wellness Core for adult dogs, 1/2 raw beef from a local beef farm, mushroom and kelp powders, and a 1/2 an egg every other day. He poops typically twice a day and for the most part seems to be doing well.

As for recommending anything, that is a slippery slope. The diet above was supported by our vet who knows our dog. Every dog is different. I know there has been a lot written about food options on this forum and there are more opinions that I can count on the Internet.

You need to do your due diligence and decide.


----------



## goldenretrieverr (Jul 23, 2018)

OscarsDad said:


> Oscar gets fresh veggies before dinner (tomatoes, carrot slivers, peppers, squash, etc). Dinner is a 1/2 cup Wellness Core for adult dogs, 1/2 raw beef from a local beef farm, mushroom and kelp powders, and a 1/2 an egg every other day. He poops typically twice a day and for the most part seems to be doing well.
> 
> As for recommending anything, that is a slippery slope. The diet above was supported by our vet who knows our dog. Every dog is different. I know there has been a lot written about food options on this forum and there are more opinions that I can count on the Internet.
> 
> You need to do your due diligence and decide.


Thank you! Our vet reccomended the canned pumpkin mixed into his dry kibble, but I don’t want his stomache to get use to the pumpkin and then stop working. He usually poops once a day and its when no ones around cause this guys is as poop-shy as they come hahaha!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Try Purina Fortiflora, it's a probiotic. It might help. You can get it on Amazon, among other places.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Try Purina Fortiflora, it's a probiotic. It might help. You can get it on Amazon, among other places.



And if you do decide to go this route, use it for the full 30 days (you get a box of 30 packets). It can take the full 30 days to rebalance the dog's intestinal bacteria.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I really like Farmina, Fromm, ProPlan and Victor. Farmina even makes a pumpkin food for dogs. Im thinking about buying a bag in October when the pumpkin spice craze hits me.


----------



## Lake dog (Sep 18, 2018)

Pumpkin is added to our puppie's food because of her soft stools/diarrhea. The pumpkin you are adding may be causing the constipation.


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Its possible your dog needs a little more fiber (pumpkin will work for that). I like Forti-Flora as mentioned above. If your dog likes veggies, you can put some fresh raw green beans on top of his meals or starting with one meal. That could help!

Some dogs need more fiber than others. You could always check your food's fiber content, and could consider switching to something with more fiber. Some have more than others. Prescription Science Diet W/D (dry or canned) has a TON of fiber, but I think there are other food brands which have more than others as well.


----------



## golden_lifeof_nash (Sep 19, 2018)

*6 Month Old Tummy Trouble*

My 6-month-old Golden, Nash has soft stools almost like soft serve. We have had two vet visits and two rounds of antibiotics. The first round there was bacteria found when a fecal sample was done. The second round was because he still was having soft stools. While on the second round of meds he had normal poop, pretty solid. Once he got off it started back up. He is currently eating Nutro Essentials Lamb and Rice. I have been told about sweet potatoes and pumpkin, however, have not tried them yet. The vet gave me Fortiflora to give him twice a day on 08/18 and have continued. 

Any recommendations on this??


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello, and welcome to the forum ... I've had a Nash too!!!! Sorry your Nash is having problems.... Canned pumpkin helps with soft stools, but maybe some others will chime in here....good luck....


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

If you have a mom and pop pet store (not big box like PetSmart or Petco) you can try Evangers 100% Pumpkin or Sweet Potatoe in a can. It is USDA organic and the fiber makes you even so fed is there is diarrhea or constipation.

As far as food. Precise is a very good food with probably the best source of probiotics. Might try that.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Sorry.. Precise Holistic large breed puppy is what you should look at. There are a few lines of Precise.


----------

